# It's the little things in life...



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

Time for a non-political, non-ranting, positive thread. Use this thread to list all the little things in life that make you smile. I'll start:


That first sip of your morning coffee.

Waking up on a weekend, thinking it's a weekday and you need to get up for work, then realizing it's the weekend...


----------



## dmc (May 11, 2005)

The billions of stars I see at night now I dont live in a city..
Picking up my guitar and not having to tune it...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

I love the weekday/weekend confusion.  

Other good things:

Making nice turns on a pair of skis that you just tuned yourself.  

A nice warm embrace of a loved one.  

Getting to the summit of that mountain just as the clouds lift to reveal a great view.  

Driving along I-93 or 302 and looking up at those high peaks...which seem to get taller everytime you drive by.  

Having a beer with a good friend.  

The blue bird day following a big snowstorm...when everything is white and shining.


----------



## JimG. (May 11, 2005)

My good health
My family's good health.
My children.
Thinking of skiing at Killington tomorrow.
Seeing the long range forecast calling for sun next Saturday at Mt. Washington.
Thinking back on a great ski season.


----------



## dmc (May 11, 2005)

Hooking up with JimG and Karl for a chair ride and a run!


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Being on vacation and not knowing what day it is.  
The Drive to the mountains on Fridy nights.
My kids saying can I come with you?
Sitting by the waterfall.
My wife's smile.


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

Looking at my kids when they're asleep
My wife's smile


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 11, 2005)

Cycling the 50-mile Mount Sunapee loop in under 3-hours....


----------



## NoodleRod (May 11, 2005)

Feeling the water rush by my knees...
Seeing the rise splash the surface..
Bringing the trout to hand..
Watching it swim away !


----------



## skidbump (May 11, 2005)

waking up in the morning and not needing viagra

my 19 yr. old son still having a job "13th day in a row"

my 16 yr. old son still getting 85 to 90's in school

my wife who has become my best friend "think this may be reserved for second wives not sure"

ice cold beer on a hot day
ice cold margaritas on a hot day
 oh hell any day


----------



## dmc (May 11, 2005)

Leaving work on a nice day...
Getting home in time to hike up to the leftover snow.. 


This day over yet?


----------



## SilentCal (May 11, 2005)

Seeing the dog running in place while he is sleeping.
Summiting a peak and having a light breeze greet you.
Watching my nephews grow up.
Hiking to my favorite snooze perch and not finding anyone there.
Watching the Bruins lose.


----------



## Joshua B (May 11, 2005)

Polite, friendly old folks...like at the grocery store or just walking down the street.


----------



## nekgirl (May 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Time for a non-political, non-ranting, positive thread. Use this thread to list all the little things in life that make you smile. I'll start:
> 
> 
> That first sip of your morning coffee.
> ...



SAME HERE!!! :beer: 

Oh yeah, and coming home from a long weekend, and forgetting that you cleaned up before you left.


----------



## blacknblue (May 11, 2005)

Walkoff homers by the Red Sox on consecutive days!  (Yeah, Millar and Varitek!)
Soup on a cold, rainy day.
Unexpected phone call from a long-distance friend.
Watching people sing in their car a little too enthusiastically.
Having a ski run to yourself.
A quiet trailhead in the morning, with the fog quickly burning off.
Sunrises from Guyot Shelter.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (May 12, 2005)

> Oh yeah, and coming home from a long weekend, and forgetting that you cleaned up before you left.



Good one.

Being "next" in any line.
Thursdays.
Fenway Park.
FOT48
New Sneakers.
Catching "your" song, at the beginning, on the radio.
Waking up, thinking you have to get up, but realizing you have 3 hours left in bed.
Aces over kings.

 :beer:


----------



## Paul (May 12, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> Walkoff homers by the Red Sox on consecutive days!  (Yeah, Millar and Varitek!)



Abso-effin-lutely.


"DADDY'S HOME!!!!!"


----------



## smitty77 (May 13, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> "DADDY'S HOME!!!!!"



Nothing like coming home from a sucky day at work, opening the door, and seeing this pint sized pile of energy running full steam at you yelling "Da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da!!!!!"  

Others:
Any day that requires the wearing of  8) 
That new car smell.
When the wife says "Ice cream's ready!" (She made the first batch of the summer last night)
The moment your head hits the pillow after a long day.


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2005)

The light at the end of the tunnel...RETIERMENT... while I'm still health enought to ski. :beer:


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2005)

Reaching flat ground after a long climb


----------



## snowsprite (May 18, 2005)

That moment when you're standing at the top of a slope when you take a look around, inhale, and say "Go!"

Skiing or walking in the woods alone, and stopping to listen to the snow falling.

The light that bathes everything just before the sun actually sets. Photographers call it "the golden hour." It always takes my breath away.

Sprite


----------



## Darwin (May 18, 2005)

When I ask my wife if she wants to go hiking, and she says YES    ! The vibrant green color of the trees and grass on rainy days in the spring.  When my dog gets in the car after a hike without having to chase him down in the parking lot.  The smell of evergreens in a light breeze. Last but certainly not least, the way my five year old son says "Daddy I love you"       !


----------



## pizza (May 18, 2005)

having a beer and pork products with some good friends during the offseason.. chatting about the onseason.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2005)

Bump. (The political rants are bumming me out...)


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bump. (The political rants are bumming me out...)




Dont let it bum you out... Just ignore the thread..
I'm enjoying the politcal banter... mainly cause I don't have to post much...

You know what little thing makes me happy?
My cat Kittles...  she caught a mouse the other day..  I'm a proud pappa!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 2, 2005)

The fact that I now have a job doing what I love. 8 Hours go by in one, I tell ya. It's amazing.

-Stephen


----------



## flyingfree (Jun 3, 2005)

*Photographers call it "the golden hour." It always takes my breath away*

I call it Alpine glow and it takes my breath away too.

Diving in a cold river after a long, hot hike.

Watching my 15 year old daughter smile.

Moonlight waking me up at night because it's shining on my face through the bedroom window.

The mountains, the ocean, the warm sun...my friends.

Hugs...everyone should have lots of hugs.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2005)

Holding an actual conversation with my two year old daughter...


----------



## teachski (Jun 5, 2005)

Getting flowers for no reason.
My cat proudly bringing me a prize (mouse).
Waking up to a fresh snow.
Waking up to sunshine.
A student accidently calling me mom.
Finding money in pockets of clothes.
Family gatherings.
Positive feedback.
Pleasing others.
Music, pride in my neice's musical accomplishments.
Accomplishing a goal.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 5, 2005)

Monday holidays
Neighbors who mow your lawn for you "just cause"
Handing your neighbor some freshly baked banana bread in return
Hanging with your father and brother over a coupla beers
Jumping in a lake ona hot day... and it's only 10am!
Carrying your little one from the van to his bed, giving him a peck, and getting a dreamy smile in return... all the while he's still asleep.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Jun 5, 2005)

- Waking up and seeing snow falling outside your window and realizing that you are at the ski resort and will be able to ski it.
- Resting after a hike up the mountain to regain some strength to ski that run down that ribbon of snow.
- Seeing my children sleeping or playing together without fighting.
- Watching things that I have planted grow and bear fruit.
- Watching the trail of water left behind by the boat as it travels fast on the water.
- Seeing a beautiful butterfly flying from flower to flower.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Holding an actual conversation with my two year old daughter...


Isn't that the greatest?

Starting a Saturday morning with a nice trail run with "man's best friend."
On the way home you realize you've gone for a hike 4 weekends in a row.
Spending an afternoon hanging bird feeders with da-da's little helper.
Watching said helper follow me around like I have him on a leash.
Teaching him how to "drive" my truck in the driveway.
Giving the dog a bath and she *doesn't* turn it into the main event for the WWE.


----------



## zowi420 (Jun 6, 2005)

Flying by people who are timidly peering over the edge

Snowshoeing under the full moon

Thunderstorms

A good book on a rainy day

My dog...because he is always so happy to see me!


----------



## dmc (Jun 6, 2005)

Having Gov't Mule play in my town!


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

This is a nice one...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

Noticing that honey bees and bumble bees are alive and well in my yard sucking up and pollinating our wildflowers. There's quite a scare going on in the bee world.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Holding an actual conversation with my two year old daughter...



Wow. I'm doing this now with the second born.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 4, 2008)

Having my second child finally start school!

View attachment 1586

*FREEDOM!!*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

Making a hot girl moan when kissing the back of her neck..


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. I'm doing this now with the second born.


Amazing how that happens! 

*having a pseudo conversation with the boy (he mostly points and grunts, but when he squeals with laughter, it's just great)

*the most adorable insights that come out of my 3 year old's mouth... is she 3 or 13?  

*beautiful days like yesterday

*a butterfly landing on your hand and staying for just a few moments... beautiful!

*holding hands with the one you love


----------

